
The brain-computer interface is coming, and we are so not ready for it - pseudolus
https://thebulletin.org/2020/09/the-brain-computer-interface-is-coming-and-we-are-so-not-ready-for-it/
======
DangerDan
Eventually we will all be getting a BCI just to remain competitive in the job
market of the future.

This article covers all the currently possible input options but I'm curious
about the output options. Will we still need get feedback about our
interactions from a monitor like we do now, or will our brains be able to
adapt to understanding binary more directly?

